# ارجوا المساعدة



## الغزال البري (12 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني مهندسين العرب انا اخوكم مهندس ميكانيكي واود ان ادرس درجة الماستر في تخصص الميكاترونيك وحصلت على قبول ولكن المواد المعروضة ليست مفهومة لدي فاريد شرحا لها منكم او تدلوني على مواقع مفيدة لاني بصراحة ما فهمت اي شي وليس لدي خلفية كافية ع المواد 
لا تسالوني لماذا اخترته . فقد اخترته لانه اعجبني
وبعون الله اولا وعونكم ثانيا سوف اجتازه باذن الله 
على فكرة انا اليوم بس اشتركت معاكم يعني مشترك جديد عارفين معنى جديد معناها ديروا بالكم علي
المواد هيا :
sensors , actuators , robotics , distributed control systems , microprocessor systems , industrial automation , automatic control .
وسوف اكون لكم من الشاكرين 
في انتضار ردكم


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (13 يوليو 2006)

*تعريف جميع المجالات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحباً بك أخي الكريم في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
وأسأل الله أن تمتعنا بمشاركاتك في قسم الميكاترونكس
أما بخصوص المواد التي تطلب توضيحها فهي كالآتي
Sensors أو الحساسات وفي هذا الموضوع يتم دراسة الحساسات بأنواعها المختلفة, فهنالك حساسات لسرعة, والضغط, وشدة الإضاءة, ودرجة الحرارة, وحساسات متقدمة مثل حساسات تتغير قيمة الخرج الخارج منها, مع تغير الألوان, وغيرها الكثير من الأنواع الأخرى, كما يمكنك أخي الكريم تحميل كتاب الحساسات من خلال الرابط التالي
http://rapidshare.de/files/7836829/Sensors.and.Transducers_-3ed_MAZ.rar.html
Actuators المشغلات: يوجد تعريف بأنها الطريقة التي تضع الشئ إلى حركة أوتوماتيكية هو ما يسمى المشغلات, ويمكنك الإستزادة عن المشغلات في الرابط التالي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actuators
Robotics: يمكنك الإستزادة عن هذا الموضوع من خلال الرابط التالي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot
Distributed Control System: يمكنك أخي الكريم زيادة الرابط التالي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_Control_System
Microprocessor System: فيمكنك زيارة الموقع التالي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microprocessor
Industrial Automation: يمكنك أخي زيارة الرابط التالي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrial_automation
automatic control: يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_control
هذه الموقع هي الأفضل في التعريف الأمثل لهذه المجالات
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## الغزال البري (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم والعزيز م. احمد عفيفي سلامة لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على مجهودك معي لان الكلام لا يعبر عن شكري ولكن اقول لك انشاء الله تجد في كل حرف كتبته اجرا 
وسوف اطلع على المواقع ولكن ارجو منك ومن جميع الاعضاء ان تزودوني بالاجابات على جميع اسالتي مستقبلا
وشكرا جزيلا 
سلام


----------

